

Ask HN: is there a git-push-heroku for php? - petervandijck

Is there a simple 1-step deploy solution (hosting or just some scripts) for php? Preferably works with ec2?
======
philwelch
This question is funny to me because before Heroku, Rails was universally
considered a complete bitch to try and deploy, and PHP was universally
considered the easiest system to deploy.

------
aonic
<http://beanstalkapp.com/>

    
    
        Instantly deploy or rollback updates to multiple web 
        servers for testing and production releases.
    

It uploads over SFTP/FTP, so EC2 should be fine

------
taphangum
I'm building one. gitpush.com. I don't have anything up yet but send me your
email and i'll let you know when its done.

------
kyrai
There is also <http://www.deployhq.com/>

